# Shimano 105 (2009) - Details??



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everyone -

I'm considering getting a new bike with with the Shimano 105 grouppo, but Shimano's website is still listing the details for the 2008 line... http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/road/105.html

Just for kicks, I decided to look around the "Japan" site instead of the "North America" site. I know it's not the same page, but it looks like the Japan site has more details. Or maybe I'm just bad at searching 

http://cycle.shimano.co.jp/publish/...dex/09newproduct/roadbike_compo/105black.html

I must be missing something


----------

